# Hatteras Island & ESA



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

I have started an internet mailing campaign regarding the extensive closures that have been imposed this summer.

This issue affects you in terms of tax dollars and in terms of abuses of the ESA that could affect areas closer to home. 

Please review the documents found at

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=22307#post22307

and if you wish to get involved or know someone who would like to get involved pass the email on.

Thanks, Jim and Ginny


----------

